# Standard Strobes VS. LED Strobes



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

What are the pros and cons of the two. I'm looking specifically for the hideaway application and really liked the LEDs because they are self-contained and I couldn't find regular ones that were self-contained. Are the LEDs as good or better than regular hideaways, Are the LEDs as bright or attention grabbing both at night and in the day and any other information you guys can give me. I am looking to add some more lights to my truck so people can see me better when plowing, I don't have much knowledge in this matter otherwise.

The reason I didn't like the standard system with the control box is because then I would need to find a place to mount the control box inside the cab and I don't want to run any more holes into my cab, thats why I like the self-contained, but if they are not going to be as good or relatively as good I'm not going to do anything.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, LED hide-aways work great, if you install them properly. LED's are more directional than strobes. If you want to use regular strobes but not install the power supply in the cab, just get a potted power supply.

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/powersupplies/sps_premium.htm

I recently performed this install, which used four LED hide-aways in the taillights:

http://safetylightingandequipment.com/installations/2009-chevy-silverado

and this one:

http://safetylightingandequipment.com/installations/emergency-vehicles/personally-owned/ram


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Tubes get hot! Tubes have 3 wires instead of 1 tubes have to be contained, finger oil on tube = bad so if you use tubes where glove or don't touch tubes.
Pros: tubes are cheaper


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

LED's is the way to go instead of Strobes... Less Flashback, Same mountings as the strobes but less pwr, less chance of feedback of the pwr unit. The Generation 3 LED's are the way to go and will last longer. Cleaner Bulb lights. less wires and more brighter flash!


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, thanks. Whats the scoop with putting white in a red tail lens. On my '08 superduty there is no room in the reverse lens for a light, pretty sure not even an LED but ford did leave a spot just for it in the lower part of the tail light behind a red lens. I called State Patrol they said I can't have red strobes in the rear, my argument is that they are white and Ford wants me to put them there and am out of all other options, what you guys think?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Cops can't do $h!t when your on private property at least with your strobes Also hide away strobes are illeagle for road use unless ur a volenteer ff,cop etc.. i break this law when Iam pulling my buddie out of the ditch and pulled over on busy roads. put the strobes in the extra light spot, does the 08 come with the aux switches?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The laws differ from state to state. I think you should go with four Led's, two red in the red section and two amber in the white section. If you aren't abusing them(ie: driving around with them on for no reason), you should be fine.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

ajslands;987924 said:


> Cops can't do $h!t when your on private property at least with your strobes Also hide away strobes are illeagle for road use unless ur a volenteer ff,cop etc.. i break this law when Iam pulling my buddie out of the ditch and pulled over on busy roads. put the strobes in the extra light spot, does the 08 come with the aux switches?


Thanks and yes, I have the aux switches, keeps the cab clean and factory looking


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

SafetyLighting;988007 said:


> The laws differ from state to state. I think you should go with four Led's, two red in the red section and two amber in the white section. If you aren't abusing them(ie: driving around with them on for no reason), you should be fine.


What happens if I put a clear one behind the red lens, does it look like crap? If i go with red I'll have to wait. They have in stock the amber and white ones. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You need to use the red LED behind a red lense, or else it won't be very bright at all. LED's only emit the color they are designed for, unlike normal lights which emit on all visible wavelengths. That is why LED's are so efficient and are brighter from farther away.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

KJ

I have an 08 superduty and you can fit the whelen vertex in with the reverse light. I did it as well as other guys on this forum
There is not much room for error but it does fit.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

SafetyLighting;988050 said:


> You need to use the red LED behind a red lense, or else it won't be very bright at all. LED's only emit the color they are designed for, unlike normal lights which emit on all visible wavelengths. That is why LED's are so efficient and are brighter from farther away.


are you sure I have mine in the red lense and it's pretty bright


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, a white LED will work behind a red lense, but it won't be as efficient as a red led.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

swtiih;988712 said:


> KJ
> 
> I have an 08 superduty and you can fit the whelen vertex in with the reverse light. I did it as well as other guys on this forum
> There is not much room for error but it does fit.


Do you got pics of where on the rear of the light?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I will try and post may take me a day or two


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm currently a fan of true strobes used in a hideway application over LEDs because most of the LEDs I've seen just haven't been as bright. (That seems to be changing though.) Please note that I love LEDs in an overhead light bar application though for their brightness, but that's because the light source, reflector and lens are all designed as a system. (When you install your own bulbs for hideways, you really end up with a compromise on those three elements.) That said, LEDs in a hideway application also have one other advanatge I'm kind of surpised nobody's brought up - selectable patterns. True strobes are pretty limited in that aspect and flash pattern can make a heck of a difference!


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I couldn't wait any longer, got the itch to do something last night and so I did. I wired about 4 corner strobes.I have the Sho-me covert LEDs. I would have dearly liked (mainly because they are more legal) to get the white ones in the rear, I still want the picture, but when I looked at it, I just didn't see any feasible way that wouldn't interfere with something or me removing the reverse bulb and I didn't want to do that. The red in red in the back is definitely eye catching thanks Safety. Up front I went with amber in the top lens again VERY bright. I talked to a few friends that are cops and asked them about the whole red flashing deal, and they all said not a problem unless you are running them on the road. 2 of them said even if you are running them on the road, as long as you are doing an activity that warrants the use of warning lights your fine, you just CAN'T have red AND blue or any blue flashing light. They went on to further say that most (cops) wont care unless you are posing a problem to others or are pretending to be a cop. But all of them did say technically they are not allowed. So I still want the pic, just in case I find the a$$cop, which I usually do, that way I can move them up to the reverse light. Why don't manufactures leave more room, this isn't that uncommon.

At any rate people should be able to see me and I should stop getting complaints, thought they could before with the light bar and the massive size of the truck in general.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Mounting warning lights in the headlights and taillights, strobes are better IMO. Everything else I use LEDs.


----------

